# Joining the EU ???



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

BECOMING PART OF THE EU.
What might be expected to change if Turkey joins the EU. Not looking for a political discussion or if Turkey Should or should NOT joint. 
Will be living in Turkey permanently. My wife is Turkish. I am retired US military. Not sure if I will be able to work.

Since I am from the US. The concept of a common currency is difficult to grasp. My biggest worries are about the economy.....or better yet....how will it affect my economy. My pay will be tied to the US dollar. I know there may not be a back and white answer.

Will There be a massive shift in the cost of living?
Will the high cost of TAXED items come down??? Like cars and electronics.
Will home/house prices skyrocket or drop?

Or will this be a boring event with new monopoly money the next day?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They may not change to the euro, its not an essential part of joining the EU. 
If other countries are anything to go by, if they take on the euro prices will rise.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If the unlikely happens that Turkey joins the EU then yes prices are most likely to go up a bit. It happened to all the weaker currencies when they joined the EU. Greater enforcement of taxes is one of the causes. Imports from EU countries will see tariffs fall/get removed though, so some products may get cheaper.
If Turkey then joins the Euro then any change in currency is likely to have an initial effect of increased prices. It happened even when the Turkish Lira was converted to Yeni (new) TL a few years back. 
Keep your money in hard currency until you need it (if possible). Turkey has plenty of USD accounts available. Only problem is that it is the TL accounts that have the attractive interest rates.


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

EU dissolves  no need to be part of EU.


----------



## Lal233445 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think that Turkey will not be a part of EU for near future, reasons: 1. Akp does not want it 2. EU never wants it!.. If you ask Turkish people, only a minority understand its benefits, rest is opposite.


----------

